# Anyone know how bad 85% oxygen saturation is?



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

My cousin is 15 and has Cystic Fibrosis. She is in the hospital now and is on IV antibiotics and oxygen. Yesterday she was at 85% oxygen saturation, and I am told she is "pretty sick". So, how bad is that?


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

I did a quick search and found this:

The chart describes O2 saturation levels this way:
85-95%: zone of minimal sensory impairment
75-85%: zone of minimal mental impairment
65-75%: zone of incrasing sensory & mental decrement
55-65%: zone of potential collapse


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Ideally, your O2 sat should be above 90%.
Numbers in the 80s require treatment, but given that she has CF, I don't think 85% is terrible. The goal of treatment is to raise the sat back up. So a more important issue is whether she is responding to treatment and seeing improvement with antibiotics, oxygen, chest PT, etc.
I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks. Wow. Yeah today she was up to like 91% on oxygen. How awful. We went to see her, and she looks better than I thought she would, but they said her lungs are full of the thick mucous. I couldn't even look my uncle in the eye while holding my perfect, healthy boy.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

CF is a horrible disease to watch loved ones suffer from - I lost a wonderful friend on the eve of his lung transplant. I hope she is feeling much better soon!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

That's not good but IME, not unheard of with CF. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Hope your cousin is feeling better today. I have a lung disease, and 85% is not *that* bad for me although my docs like to see it above 88%. "Normal" for me is around 92%, where my dh and children have 97-100%.

HTH and hope your cousin is doing better. CF is a horrible disease.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

My son was around 85% when he had RSV -- the doc described this to me as "like an emphysema patient". That sure didn't sound good to me.

I'm so sorry about your cousin. Is she waiting for a transplant?


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

When my son has croup he goes down into the low 80's before he gets treatments. I think the lowest he's been is 82% and he was weezing and indrawing a LOT. I was told that they never like children to go below 94% and adults to go below 92%.


----------



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TCMoulton* 









CF is a horrible disease to watch loved ones suffer from - I lost a wonderful friend on the eve of his lung transplant. I hope she is feeling much better soon!









I am SO sorry.


----------



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wednesday* 
My son was around 85% when he had RSV -- the doc described this to me as "like an emphysema patient". That sure didn't sound good to me.

I'm so sorry about your cousin. Is she waiting for a transplant?

I'm not sure that she is a candidate as we have a huge family and the subject has never been brought up.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Check out this website:

www.cfhusband.blogsppot.com

It is the awesome story of a CF family that has overcome incredible odds - the wife has CF, got pregnant against incredible obstacles, delivered a baby girl at under 25 weeks in January (the baby is doing wonderfully right now!), and had her life saving transplant just this month. Their story would give hope to anyone!


----------

